# Managing an observation hive for a business???



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

I was approached by a new art gallery/studio/shop in a pretty hip part if town about installing and managing an observation hive. The name of the place is "The Hive" and so having an observation hive would be very fitting. I'm planning on building an ob hive for myself based on bonterra plans but going to use all mediums and offered to sell them one for materials and a little time but I have no idea what to charge for managing an observation hive. The shop will be in an upper floor of a historical warehouse building (http://www.peoriacac.org/about.html/index.html) so bee traffic in and out the entrance won't be a concern but swarming definitely would be so I would want to try to minimize that. Anyone ever managed an ob hive for someone else? What do you charge if anything to keep things in order?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't be shy on price you charge! Where are you going to take this observation hive to manipulate it? To clean that unbreakable glass so some kid doesn't give you a lawsuit? You will indeed need to remove frames of brood and honey to keep it from swarming. That can't be done inside. Do they have a roof you could access? You won't be able to take it apart on the street with people walking by. It all sounds like great fun and if you can afford the volunteer gig, that is great. If not you need $25 an hour, mileage and an honest price for building a commercial OB hive.


----------

